

Google shuts down dedicated Motorola Mobility sites - dsr12
http://thenextweb.com/google/2012/11/25/google-shuts-down-dedicated-motorola-mobility-sites-for-asia-europe-middle-east-and-africa/

======
jychang
I'm not sure what this article is implying. Is Google killing Motorola?
Prepping it and slimming it down to become the Nexus product maker?

~~~
hkmurakami
Nexus seems to have evolved into a strategy to maintain the health of the
Android OEM ecosystem, to prevent a dominant OEM player from establishing
itself (read: Samsung). To that end, it's hard to think that one OEM
(Motorola) would become the sole Nexus supplier.

~~~
Alterlife
However, Motorola is Google now.

If Google has to decide to back one OEM to compete with Samsung... from a
business sense, they should back Motorola.

------
d0ugal
I wonder if as part of the deal they couldn't make cuts for a year?

